# Milling a fallen dead Red Oak



## Tennessee Tim (Dec 15, 2010)

I started milling a fallen dead oak I retrieved when going to get a fresh dropped red oak......YOU know me.....the rougher the outside the more I desire to see the inside. This tree was in an eletrical R.O.W. and the dead section had been dropped several years ago....BUT had fallen in a way it kept most off the ground and the exterior decomposed off leaving HEART WOOD:thumbsup::thumbsup:. I noticed some carpenter ants as sawing (yes, naturally I slabbed the pcs @ 8 qtr) and a storm hit as I finished the last 3 cuts so I haven't opened/stacked yet to know the internal beauty or damage as it's still sitting on the mill.
I'm posting the starting pics and will post more as I go and stack this a.m.

Everyone enjoy and have a Blessed and Prosperous day in Jesus's Awesome Love,
Tim


----------



## alexanderbuzzsaw (Jul 8, 2011)

How do you like your hudson I have one two hudson 230 and it has never let me down anyway sure can't wait to see the inside of that oak


----------



## aardvark (Sep 29, 2011)

Cool.
That thing is pretty straight. I would suspect no twistie grains but it will be fun to see what ants and a few years of weather have done to it.
Looking forward to it.


----------



## Tennessee Tim (Dec 15, 2010)

This is a matched set....2"x 18-20" -12 ft red oak....talking about FUN by yourself stacking:blink::thumbdown::huh::laughing::laughing:. This is the maximum ant damage that I found. the grain and staining on the outer edges is awesome. I forgot the close-up pics in all the excitement. The first 6-7' knot free. 
I sliced the 24" dia x 12' newer log yesterday eve.....H E A V Y ....Two man stacking those. Some breath taking clear slabs....I KNOW...I KNOW....We LOVE KNOTS:yes::yes: but how many times does a person get to see 8 qtr- qtr saw clear red oak:blink::no:????.
Enjoy and have a Blessed and Prosperous day in Jesus's Awesome Love,
Tim


----------



## Tennessee Tim (Dec 15, 2010)

OOPS. Sorry Alexanderbuzzsaw, I forgot to reply in upper post. I Love my saw....even though I have my eyes on the Oscar 52 or woodmizer 1000 for the greater width.
I'm an owner/dealer.....I use the brand that I sale. All lumber/slabs on my posts were sawn on the my Farmboss. I'm satisfied with the consistant cuts and accuracy. They are not an high speed machine but I have several clients using the 328's in hobby/small businesses.
The 230 can cut the same width as mine but not as tall/high. The key is fine tuning and keeping tolerances checked as with any pc of equipment.

Have a Blessed and Prosperous day in Jesus's Awesome Love,
Tim


----------



## MidGAOutdoor (Apr 7, 2011)

thatll make a pretty something. how bad do u think itll crack when u dry it?


----------

